# 612 dvr shows no recordings?



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

My 612 doesn't always show the recorded programs in the dvr. No shows at all but the available record time is like the shows are there. If I hold in the power button and reset it, the titles are there again and can be watched.
If they aren't showing up and I hook up my extended USB HDD, the extended programs are there. But not the ones on the internal HDD unless I reset it.

Is this internal HDD failing?


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

Now I'm getting freezes and restarts. Sometimes several in a row. It will find satellite and then start the 10 minute guide download and reboot before it's done downloading the guide.

SWEEET!

It seems to be more stable when it reboots and the DVR recordings are missing. At least we can watch live channels for a little while.

As a longshot, I thought it might be the 10 or so movies recorded during the HBO free preview. Maybe some sort of problem with those on the HDD after we no longer have the HBO channels. So I deleted all of them!

Still the same problems.

I called the number and talked with a dish rep. I might as well dialed a random number and talked with who ever answered.

I'm out of ideas and no longer have a desire to trouble shoot my one month old receiver.


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

After deleting all the stuff off the HDD and leaving the 612 unplugged for a few hours it seems to be working normal again. No restarts or freezing at all last night and this morning.

Could it have been content on the HDD from a free preview channel that is no longer authorized????


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Grantmobile said:


> My 612 doesn't always show the recorded programs in the dvr. No shows at all but the available record time is like the shows are there. If I hold in the power button and reset it, the titles are there again and can be watched.
> If they aren't showing up and I hook up my extended USB HDD, the extended programs are there. But not the ones on the internal HDD unless I reset it.
> 
> Is this internal HDD failing?


Could be the sign ... Or something in FW, like a bug, what triggered by your DVR's unique conditions.


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

No recordings from yesterday are showing up in the DVR.

Grrr!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You need a replacement. Maybe one of the DIRT folks here could help with that or call Dish _Technical Support_.


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, even though I just got this one, it's defective. Today its making a constant clicking noise, kinda sounds like an old 8mm film projector.
That can't be good.

Maybe I'll watch a Laurel and Hardy movie.

I guess it's hit or miss as to what 612 they'll send me for a re- replacement and whether or not that one will be any better.

I might look in to what it would take to upgrade to a hopper system.

I'm also shopping the other service providers.


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

Frank K (ID: V6L): Hi, my name is Frank K (ID: V6L). How may I help you?
ME: My replacement 612 keeps resetting like the HDD is failing.
Frank K (ID: V6L): Not a problem, take your time to type your concern.
Frank K (ID: V6L): I’m sorry to hear that you are having an issue with your DVR. I’d be happy to resolve that for you.
Frank K (ID: V6L): How long have you had this problem?
ME: Almost right away, we just got this one as a replacement to our other that was also doing this.
Frank K (ID: V6L): As I understand, receiver will turn on and off by itself, am I correct?
ME: Yes, or just freeze up and we tried reset by front power and also unplugging for 15 minutes.
Frank K (ID: V6L): Okay.
Frank K (ID: V6L): Please unplug your receiver from the outlet and leave it unplugged for 15 seconds. Plug it back in, you may have to power the receiver back on. This may take up to 2 minutes.
ME: Tried that more than 10 times!
Frank K (ID: V6L): Please stay online while I transfer the chat to our advanced Technical department who'll better assist you.
Frank K (ID: V6L) has disconnected.
Jonathan (ID: PIV): Hi, my name is Jonathan (ID: PIV). How may I help you?
ME: I need to stop my service.
Jonathan (ID: PIV): I am sorry to hear this. 
Jonathan (ID: PIV): I will be happy to assist you. 
Jonathan (ID: PIV): May I ask why you need to stop your service?
ME: I cant seem to get a DVR that works and nobody there cares.
Jonathan (ID: PIV): I apologize that is the impression you have. 
ME: I don't have any reason to feel different. I've replaced my non working 612 with one that doesn't work any better.
Jonathan (ID: PIV): I will be more than happy to assist you. 
ME: Thanks.
Jonathan (ID: PIV): What was the reason for the original replacement?
ME: Freeze ups and resets.
Jonathan (ID: PIV): I see. 
Jonathan (ID: PIV): And, the new receiver keeps doing the same thing?
ME: Yes, almost from day one.
Jonathan (ID: PIV): Ok. 
Jonathan (ID: PIV): Right now, is it plugged into a surge protector?
ME: No, directly into a wall outlet.
Jonathan (ID: PIV): Ok. 
Jonathan (ID: PIV): It may be related to the electrical grounding of the Satellite system. 
Jonathan (ID: PIV): So, I am going to schedule a technician visit for you. 
ME: What will that cost me???
Jonathan (ID: PIV): There is a cost which is normally $95. But, here is what I will do. If you add our Protection Plan which is $6 a month, and can keep it for 120 days, I will take care of the entire $95 for you. 
ME: Add services to get working equipment!
Jonathan (ID: PIV): Anytime we do work in your home, it has a 60 day warranty on it. 
ME: No thanks, Close the account. I assume it will cost me $15 TO SHIP THIS 612 PIECE OF JUNK BACK TO YOU.
Jonathan (ID: PIV): Outside of 60 days there is a cost. We offer the Protection Plan to try to save you as much out of pocket money as we can. 
ME: aNY CREDITS YOU COULD GIVE ME FOR SEVERAL MONTHS OF BAD SERVICE WOULD BE APPRECIATED.
Jonathan (ID: PIV): One moment please, I will transfer your chat to an account specialist to assist you further. 
Jonathan (ID: PIV) has disconnected.
Mark (ID: LQ3): Hi, my name is Mark (ID: LQ3). How may I help you?
Mark (ID: LQ3): Thank you for contacting the customer Loyalty Department at DISH. Please give me a few moments to review the previous chat. If you need to reference this chat my name is Mark and my operator ID is LQ3. I am looking forward to helping you today.
ME: (after waiting a while) Hello?
Mark (ID: LQ3): I'm sorry to hear you want to cancel your account. Before you do so, I would be happy to send that tech and add the protection plan for you today. On top of that, I can give you $5 off for 6 months to help offset the majority cost of the protection plan. Then after 4 months you can remove the protection plan for no cost.
Mark (ID: LQ3): And you will continue to get the $5 credit for 2 additional months.
Mark (ID: LQ3): Would this work for you?
ME: Would the tech be able to bring me a WORKING dvr?
Mark (ID: LQ3): No, if that is something needed, we would ship that to you.
ME: no thanks. I'm done messing with it.
Mark (ID: LQ3): Alright.
Mark (ID: LQ3): When do you want the service stopped?
ME: Go ahead and stop it now. the 612 doesn't work anyway and we can't watch it.
Mark (ID: LQ3): No problem.
Mark (ID: LQ3): Here is what will happen now that your service is going to be cancelled. Boxes will be shipped to you as a courtesy by UPS so you can return the equipment. You will need to return the receivers, smart cards, remotes and LNBF (It is the eye piece on the arm of the dish. It is only attached by a couple of screws, and can be removed with a screwdriver). 
Mark (ID: LQ3): There will be instructions in the boxes about what needs to be returned. The boxes will be there in 7 to 10 business days after the disconnect date. There is a $17 shipping charge if you chose to use the return shipping label we provided to return your equipment. We do this to make the process as convenient as possible for you. Keep in mind that you generally save money by using our packaging, as it’s only $17 per shipping label which is as low as half the cost of other couriers. 
Mark (ID: LQ3): With this promotion you have 30 days from the disconnect date to return the equipment. If we do not receive the equipment within the 30 day period, you will be charged for the full price for the equipment which ranges between $100.00 and $400.00. The charge for the equipment will be placed on your account and/or charged to the debit or credit card we have on file for your account. Could you please confirm your shipping address so we can make sure the boxes reach you?
ME: I can't get to the roof, too dangerous.
Mark (ID: LQ3): I'll have that piece waived.
Mark (ID: LQ3): Before the account can be canceled, For security purposes, would you please verify the 4 digit Security Code on the account?
Mark (ID: LQ3): Could you please confirm your shipping address so we can make sure the boxes reach you?
ME: Shipping address is XXXX
Mark (ID: LQ3): Thanks.
Mark (ID: LQ3): You're all set.
Mark (ID: LQ3): We regret that we were unable to retain your business today, our hope is that you will allow us to provide you with service again in the future. Thank you for chatting with DISH, have a wonderful day.
ME: Okay thanks for your help.
Mark (ID: LQ3): You're welcome.
Mark (ID: LQ3): Bye
Mark (ID: LQ3) has disconnected.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, what will be your next source of video at home ?


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

P Smith said:


> So, what will be your next source of video at home ?


I'll probably end up back with cable, dang it.

I know E* beats them by a mile WHEN THE EQUIPMENT WORKS! We've sure had bad luck with it the last 4 months or so.

We have a ROKU player that works amazingly well all the time with Netflix and stuff, so I might just go with local basic cable channels to supplement. The wife just watches the network shows anyway. I might fire up my pair of Toshiba HDD recorders for a poorboy DVR. Won't be HD, but she doesn't notice the difference or care anyway.

I'm looking in to what cable has for HD DVRs and programming costs today, but I'll probably just go with basic.

For new release movie nights we still have our HD CRT projector system in the basement.


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

Caught a break and cable was having a promo that worked well for us.
Got a 320gig HD DVR and more channels than before for only a few more dollars a month.

If I stop my Netflix, I'll pay less per month total than I was. There is plenty of good content on cable "on demand" and it works great.

Price good for a year with no commitment.

I went to the local office and picked up the DVR and 2 additional boxes included in the package. They included various coax pieces, a 4 way splitter and even an HDMI cable.

Got home and hooked up the DVR right away, called to activate it...
It wouldn't activate! Good Lord! The TV gods are against me.

Talked to 3 or 4 "techs" over the phone and they decided to just send out an installer. Surprisingly, installer showed up only 2 hours later and removed some cable filter thing out on the phone pole across the street.

Everything works great now and no charge for the installer.

E* was great when it worked too, and I might still have it if we hadn't had bad luck on the DVR and it's replacement.

I want to thank you all on this site for the information and help over the last few years too.


----------

